# Outlook: keep receiving same email



## annieh2000 (Jul 3, 2000)

We have been having problems with Outlook Express. We haven't been receiving all over our email for a few weeks. Yesterday, all at once I received 80 emails that had been out in limbo. I received each in triplet. Now, each time I sign onto Outlook Express, I keep getting that same email over and over!!!
HELP!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You may have a corrupted Pop3uidl.dbx file.

Close Outlook Express, make sure you have Show All Files enabled: Start>Settings>Folder Options>View, under Hidden Files, click the radio button for "Show All Files" OK your way out.

Start>Find>Files or Folders, in the Named: field, key in *"Pop3uidl.dbx"* (without quotes). Rename the file to Pop3uidl.*old*.

Relaunch Outlook Express and a new Pop3uidl.dbx file will be created. Check your messages again, you may receive the same messages again. After Outlook Express has completed retrieving your mail, send yourself a test message and do a Send/Receive again. This time you should only receive your Test message plus any new messages.

Also, check under Tools>Options>Maintenance tab and check to see if the option "Compact messages in the background" is disabled, if it is enabled remove the checkmark to disable the option.

Compact your message store manually, about once a week,
File>Work Offline, 
File>Folder>Compact All Folders, 
leave the computer alone until it is finished.

Also, be sure to disable your virus scanner while compacting.

If you have more than one Identity (using Pop mail) in Outlook Express you will find more than one Pop3uidl.dbx file.


----------



## annieh2000 (Jul 3, 2000)

Thankyou! We'll see what happens! I thought I had either received numerous chain emails or I had become very popular!!!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Probably both!









The above information is for Outlook Express versions 5 or higher if you Outlook Express 4, I believe the process may be slightly different.


----------



## annieh2000 (Jul 3, 2000)

Outlook Express still locking up. Tried the above solution unfortunately, that wasn't the problem. When logging into Outlook email starts to download...1 of 45 messages. These are always the same messages that we receive. It gets to number 14 and then times out. We log off, close out, restart, same thing happens again. We've spoken with our ISP ([email protected]) and techsupportguy didn't have an answer. He only showed 3 emails on server!!!!! This is a toughy! If you solve this one you will be the KING!!!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Sorry to barge in here but the person you spoke to at your ISP probably doesn't realize this but when they see you have 3 email messages, they're not seeing the entire picture. When you retrieve email from a provider, they create a queue entry with the emails your retrieving. If the retrieval fails, the entry is kept in the queue and will stay there until you successfully retrieve it or someone at the ISP with more advanced knowledge flushes the queue entry from the pipeline. My suggestion is to try this

Start OEX while your offline. If it attempts to dial, cancel it. Then in OEX click on Tools>Accounts. Now highlight your email account and click on Properties>Advanced. Now increase the server timeout to the maximum 5 minute setting. Also, at the bottom, be sure "Leave copy of message on server" is not selected. Click on Apply. Now use OEX and try to get the mail.


----------



## palmerston (Mar 14, 2001)

Sounds like you have a message that is being timed out by your ISP cos it's got an attachment larger than its limit. So it fails and repeats each time you retrieve your mail etc. It's message 14 that is the problem. If you contact them and ask them to Telnet into your account, they should be able to delete that message.
I used to work at an ISP and do this many times each day, but I've forgotten how I did it. I do remember that is was Start - Programs - MS DOS Prompt - Telnet - Connect.
I think that the Host was 'pop(3).ISP.com' Where ISP is your one.
Port '110'
Term Type - I have no idea.
Wait for bhesson to enlighten us!
Telnet is a DOS thing and I vaguely remember that you could type a command like 'list 14' which would show you that line etc.
Sorry I can't help anymore, but it might jog someone's memory.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Even if that would work, you'd need to Telnet into the ISP's server and I'm sure they have their Telnet port 23 blocked. If not, please let me know so I can have some fun.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I just downloaded and installed Magic Mail Monitor, it polls the mail account so you can view and delete the messages you don't want right off the server.

You can download it from here:
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Vista/2576/magic.html


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Neat little utility. I might actually break a long standing rule and install a third party freebie.


----------



## palmerston (Mar 14, 2001)

Bryan

RE: Even if that would work, you'd need to Telnet into the ISP's server and I'm sure they have their Telnet port 23 blocked. If
not, please let me know so I can have some fun. 

Email me your username/password and I'll show you.
You did realise that you need this didn't you??


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I use Telnet daily so I'm aware of what it is and what it's used for but I'm a Systems Programmer so I would have a use for Telnet. I also have Telnet open on my box at work and use an IBM Telnet Client Package to allow our customers access to our systems but the normal user out there would rarely if ever have a use for Telnet. The average user if they were able to establish a Telnet connection, would not get much further. Anyway, in retrospect I did get slightly confused with what you were saying. Your not connecting to their Telnet port your telneting into their POP server port 110. I apologize for the confusion.

BTW, for anyone interested in trying it here is the syntax

Connect to the net. Once you have a connection to the net established get to a DOS prompt. Type in telnet and press enter. Now click on Connect>RemoteSystem. Now in the host name key in the POP server address shown in your email settings. Then in the Port box key in 110. Click on connect

Now key in

user username
pass password
list

Obviously replace "username" with your email user name and "password with your email password. The command "help" will list all of the available command such as List, etc.. and they may vary from provider to provider....

[Edited by Bryan on 03-16-2001 at 10:40 AM]


----------

